# IRS Foreign Earn Inc Excl & Housing Excl



## travel5 (Dec 22, 2012)

For US tax payers living abroad, do you get to take the $95,100 foreign earned income exclusion, PLUS the housing exclusion (amount depends on the foreign country you are living in)? Or is the housing exclusion a part of the income exclusion?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's more like the former (FEIE+FHE), but it's a bit complicated. Both exclusions are taken using IRS Form 2555, and that form's instructions explain what you should do. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The 2555 instructions give you how things work. IRS Publication 54 gives you more of the details: Publication 54 (2012), Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad (or you can download a pdf version from the website).

And BBCWatcher is right - it's kind of complicated.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

